# Price per sqft tarping a roof



## Diallo185

6 years in the business I have never had to tarp of roof(doeesnt rain much in the desert) What is fair market value to tarp a roof? Im thinking 6mil plastic, .40 to .50 a square foot? In CA on a rush basis


----------



## hammerhead

doubt 6 mil will last long in the hot sun. We use the heavy duty ones here. They are more expensive but we add it to the bid. Price I always look at the tarp price sq ft, plus the pitch of the roof.


----------



## SwiftRes

Diallo185 said:


> 6 years in the business I have never had to tarp of roof(doeesnt rain much in the desert) What is fair market value to tarp a roof? Im thinking 6mil plastic, .40 to .50 a square foot? In CA on a rush basis


$1-$2/SF depending on size, discount, etc.


----------



## BRADSConst

I start at $0.95/SF and go up from there depending on the pitch, number of stories off the ground, time of year, etc. Having me tarp something in the winter is more per SF than what I charge in the summer to reroof....


----------



## M.S.I.

Diallo185 said:


> 6 years in the business I have never had to tarp of roof(doeesnt rain much in the desert) What is fair market value to tarp a roof? Im thinking 6mil plastic, .40 to .50 a square foot? In CA on a rush basis


Diallo, we are in So. Cal. and charge a minimum of .50 per sq. ft., on a RUSH basis we would increase it to somewhere between 60-85 per sq. ft. depending on pitch, size, valleys, etc.


----------



## SwiftRes

I can't think of any company we've tarped for less than $1/SF for. Even Cyprexx gives us that.


----------



## Wannabe

You guys are cheap. Next time call 1-800-boardup and get their pricing/bid. This way you will get "true market pricing" for the associated liability and OSHA requirements. We have them do all the 1.5/2+ story tarps since they have their own boom trucks and provide warranties. 1.5 story is apprx $2-2.50 sf and 2 story+ appx $3.00/sf. They will pay a 20% referral and with the prices everyone are posting I make more on the referral fee than you all doing the job. Each franchise is independent so you need to negotiate.


----------



## GTX63

Make sure you note on your invoice how long you are going to warranty the tarp and that it is only a temporary means of protecting the roof.


----------



## RichR

.50 sq'. I won't get my ladder out for that.
No less than $1.00 sq' and we get approved all the time. I'm pretty sure the estimating software even comes up with more than a $1.00 sq'. Common get paid what your worth and the job you are doing.


----------



## wmhlc

In michigan the xaciamate P&P pays 1.35 per sqft with 15% waste. That includes 10% overhead and 10% proftit


----------



## Diallo185

6mil is all client calls for, its just a band aid, i will not warranty this due to circumstance of asset. As for pricing this is why I asked, i wanted feed back. Thank you for it!


----------



## Buster9121

So you price a trapping job to make 10 % profit? 

If this is true this is a prime example why the price lists have been cut below half because we have guys running around making peanuts 


This industry is dooomedddddd


----------



## wmhlc

You don't understand estimating software do you?

It adds the price for material and labor and adds 10% for profit and 10%overhead that industry standard. 20% marign is a very good margin to run on

What profit margin do you run on?





Buster9121 said:


> So you price a trapping job to make 10 % profit?
> 
> If this is true this is a prime example why the price lists have been cut below half because we have guys running around making peanuts
> 
> 
> This industry is dooomedddddd


----------



## Buster9121

I understand it very well but my goal is definitely not to make 10% you are cutting yourself way short


----------



## Buster9121

Go to trapaflex.com this will help u get cheap Clarence tarps 
If you have a 20x40 roof to tarp slight pitch how much you charging just of of curiosity


----------



## 68W30

we always " collect" tarps and pool covers i dont really remember buying them after the first year 
we call it repurposeing 

we get about a dollar a foot for low and light pitch roofs but as the elevation and pitch increases so does the cost 

alot of the time the tarp is already on site LOL


----------



## wmhlc

You don't understand it. I will glady run a 10%profit marign all day long.

What marign should I run at??

Do you understand what a 10% profit marign is? The software adds in profit on labor and material and adds an additional 20% for profit and overhead. 

Most business run at a lot less than 10% but they known the numbers



Buster9121 said:


> I understand it very well but my goal is definitely not to make 10% you are cutting yourself way short


----------



## PropPresPro

wmhlc said:


> ? . .Most business run at a lot less than 10% but they known the numbers


:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:

I would think that even unknowingly a legitimate property preservation business could not run too long on a 10% margin! (And yes, I know the difference between a margin of profit & a % of markup). Too many tools & motors & tires & other things that wear out and need to be replaced every year or 2 or 3. 

I was taught by a very successful businessman (different line of work) that a 35% margin should be a median goal for any brick & mortar business, 25% margin for a "home based" business to be profitable over any amount of time.

I've always tried my best to apply that advice in any business venture I get involved in, including this one. 

It's as simple as this: If your company's pay matrix doesn't support my business model, I'll politely pass on the offer of doing your work. No need for me to join a union to make that decision, or complain to the Internet that another business is paying less than I am willing to accept. 

I choose to survive and therefore will not work for less than a good profit. As long as I can continue to find that profit in this line of work, I'll keep doing this. When the money is gone, so will I be.


----------



## wmhlc

You don't understand it.

All that stuff is under overhead, tires motors are all overhead, equipment. 10% overhead is very fair we don't have that high of equipment costs

estimating software adds 10% for 100% pure profit and 10% for overhead. I known all my costs to the penny, I have been in business for almost 11years.

I bet 90% of the p&p guys have no idea what their cost of goods sold is and break even point. This stuff is basic business knowledge and everybody should known it.

You are taking operting marign I'm talking gross profit marign. The amount your pay tax on at the end of the quarter. Two different things. We are not comparing apples to apples.

I run on a 25% operating marign and I run a 12% gross profit marign

I'm the same way as you, if I can't make money at the nationals rates I don't work for them. I don't do a lot of p&p work but I do a ton of claims work for the nationals and I can run a lot higher margins because the work requires licensed people.



PropPresPro said:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
> 
> I would think that even unknowingly a legitimate property preservation business could not run too long on a 10% margin! (And yes, I know the difference between a margin of profit & a % of markup). Too many tools & motors & tires & other things that wear out and need to be replaced every year or 2 or 3.
> 
> I was taught by a very successful businessman (different line of work) that a 35% margin should be a median goal for any brick & mortar business, 25% margin for a "home based" business to be profitable over any amount of time.
> 
> I've always tried my best to apply that advice in any business venture I get involved in, including this one.
> 
> It's as simple as this: If your company's pay matrix doesn't support my business model, I'll politely pass on the offer of doing your work. No need for me to join a union to make that decision, or complain to the Internet that another business is paying less than I am willing to accept.
> 
> I choose to survive and therefore will not work for less than a good profit. As long as I can continue to find that profit in this line of work, I'll keep doing this. When the money is gone, so will I be.


----------



## SwiftRes

One critical factor here:
- Are you guys paying yourself some sort of hourly/salary, and are looking at 10% gross margin for the business after doing that? If so, good. If the 10% gross margin is what you are taking home at the end of the day, I'd say that's too low.


----------



## PropPresPro

SwiftRes said:


> One critical factor here:
> - Are you guys paying yourself some sort of hourly/salary, and are looking at 10% gross margin for the business after doing that? If so, good. If the 10% gross margin is what you are taking home at the end of the day, I'd say that's too low.


My salary is included in the deducted expense of payroll and is commencerate with the average salary for upper level management of any business with comparable gross figures, as per the IRS's acceptable guidelines. So, margin of profit is figured after all employees, including me, are paid.


----------



## RichR

wmhlc said:


> In michigan the xaciamate P&P pays 1.35 per sqft with 15% waste. That includes 10% overhead and 10% proftit


 

Does it have options for pitch, number of stories or complexity?
What about snow removal is there a option for that as well?
I need to break down and spend the money for a program, just can't justify the cost right now.


----------



## wmhlc

No snow removal

You can enter all the options for pitch stores everything you can even adjust the numbers yourself,you purchase the software and they give you the going rates, then you adjust them up.






RichR said:


> Does it have options for pitch, number of stories or complexity?
> What about snow removal is there a option for that as well?
> I need to break down and spend the money for a program, just can't justify the cost right now.


----------

